

Morpheus lander first free flight and failure - uvdiv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hvlG2JtMts

======
uvdiv
Two explosions are at 1:56 and 6:22. A smaller one is at 8:09.

Story: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/10/us-usa-nasa-
accide...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/10/us-usa-nasa-accident-
idINBRE8781A220120810)

wiki: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Morpheus>

------
uvdiv
For the record, an AI altered my post. My submitted title was _"Rocket-powered
moon lander crashes, explodes in test today"._

